# Is This possible With The Hopper?



## EricHilton1987 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Thanks for helping out.

I have been a DirecTV customer for 12 years but recently switched to Dish and pretty confused about a lot of things.

But I will only bother you with one.

I upgraded to the Super Joey this week just to have additional tuners. But, I would like to completely start my hopper over and reset up all of my timers, favorites and all that just like I did when I first plugged it in. Reformat it?

With DirecTV you could do this inside the menu.

All I can find on the hopper is reset defaults and this doesn't do what I want.

Is this even possible? Dish advised me to pull the plug for a bit.. that did nothing at all.

Thanks for your help!!*


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know but what's the reason for doing that? 

And I'd ask all your questions. Don't be shy!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

find in menu Reset to Default


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would have thought reset to default would eliminate all the timers too... but the problem might be in the fact that the remote backs up timers and some other settings. It might end up restoring them after you reset? Just guessing here.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Menu - Settings - Diagnostics - Reset Receiver


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

The timers and other settings are stored in the remote. After the reset use the System Wizard ( zero key) to restore your timers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

thomasjk said:


> The timers and other settings are stored in the remote. After the reset use the System Wizard ( zero key) to restore your timers.


He doesn't want the timers restored. That seems to be the problem he is asking about... he wants everything to reset and he says they are not.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Manually delete timers


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

are we talking to ourself ?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

What if you took the batteries out of the remote for a few days? During those days perform the receiver reset. There has to be some way to keep the remote from restoring the timers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dmspen said:


> What if you took the batteries out of the remote for a few days? During those days perform the receiver reset. There has to be some way to keep the remote from restoring the timers.


 you can't erase NVRAM by the method


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

Unpaired the remote


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

EricHilton1987 said:


> *Thanks for helping out.
> 
> I have been a DirecTV customer for 12 years but recently switched to Dish and pretty confused about a lot of things.
> 
> ...


EricHilton1987,

I will provide you everything the Factory Default should do;

Clear the Favorites list, Search History, Alternate Audio is set to English, Closed Captions returns to default settings, Mode Reminder is enabled, Caller ID history is cleared, Phone Setup is set to Touch Tone and No Prefix, Audio Output Decoder set to Dolby Digital/PCM, Inactivity Standby is enabled.

Thanks


----------

